# Such a snuggler :)



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

Muffin and I had some snuggle time before I put her to bed. She was falling asleep on my shoulder! When she would close her eyes, her head would drop and when it touched my face she would jerk up, like "who's touching me?!"  I love this little bird!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Oct 24, 2012)

She looks so sweet!


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

I love it when they are in that sleepy state before bed time and they are very relaxed and you can put your head on the side and rest your cheek on their back.....makes it all worth it.


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

she's so pretty!


----------



## ccollin13 (May 24, 2013)

She looks so drowsy!! Adorable!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

She looks so sweet! Tiels are hard not to fall in love with.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Sweet pictures!


----------



## tielmama (Jun 5, 2013)

I hope Fen will eventually want to snuggle. She's precious!!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww cute, she looks very sleepy indeed :lol:


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Cuteness itself!


----------



## Indigobug1987 (Feb 18, 2012)

aw don't you just love that lil squinty look they get? <3


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

They always looks so trusting in that state! Cutie pie


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

So sweet.


----------

